# Magura MT5 quietscht seit gestern höllisch und rutscht leichter durch?!



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit einer Woche ein neues Czar Trialbike mit der MT5 Bremse.
War gestern ein wenig üben und von dem ein auf den anderen Moment machte die Bremse höllisch Lärm beim Bremsen. Meines Erachtens rutscht sie jetzt auch leichter durch wenn ich nicht sehr stark ziehe. Dies war vorher nicht so.

Kennt das Problem jemand, bzw ist es sogar ein bekanntest Problem der Maguras?! Wonach kann ich schauen um Abhilfe zu schaffen?! Finde es gerade zum Verzweifeln.


----------



## BenMZ (11. Januar 2020)

Nimm mal die Bremsbeläge raus und schau dir die und die bremskolben genau an. Wenn du da irgendwo Öl siehst hast du schon mal die Ursache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (11. Januar 2020)

Öl auf der Scheibe?


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Ok das kann ich nachher gleich mal machen, die Kolben auf Öl begutachten. Falls dies so ein sollte, einfach "abwischen"?!

Öl auf der Scheibe kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich habe eine gute halbe Stunde herumgespielt und Plötzlich beim leichten anbremsen vorne, quietschte es plötzlich gewaltig. Woher sollte das Öl da auf einmal kommen?


----------



## Epic-Treter (11. Januar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Ok das kann ich nachher gleich mal machen, die Kolben auf Öl begutachten. Falls dies so ein sollte, einfach "abwischen"?!
> 
> Öl auf der Scheibe kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich habe eine gute halbe Stunde herumgespielt und Plötzlich beim leichten anbremsen vorne, quietschte es plötzlich gewaltig. Woher sollte das Öl da auf einmal kommen?



Aus der Bremsleitung


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Aus der Bremsleitung



Hm ok, stimmt. Werde das nachher auf jeden Fall mal überprüfen. Gestern Abend im dunkeln konnte ich leider nichts entdecken.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Ihr seid meine Helden des Tages 

Habe ein bisschen Öl am Sattel gefunden was aus der Leitung bzw dem Anschluss der Leitung am Sattel scheint. Da war die Vormontage wohl nicht so sorgfältig  

kann man Scheibe und eventuell Beläge auch mit Verdünnung reinigen, oder raucht man unbedingt Bremsenreiniger?! Beeläge auch ganz leicht anschleifen damit alles runter geht?!


----------



## aufgehts (11. Januar 2020)

Am wichtigsten isses den Anschluss dicht zu bekommen....
Scheibe und Beläge mit Alkohol reinigen. Beläge sind eventuell trotzdem hinüber, je nachdem wie stark bereits Öl eingedrungen ist... Dann bleibt nur ersetzen.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten isses den Anschluss dicht zu bekommen....



Habe gerade noch mal die Schraube nachgezogen. Hoffe es lag daran dass sie nicht richtig angezogen war.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (11. Januar 2020)

habe ziemlich vollgesaugte Beläge fit bekommen indem ich sie ne Woche in Frostschutz eingelegt hatte.

(das blaue Zeug vom Auto, richtiger Alkohol funktioniert wohl besser, aber das war da - ist wohl ne Frage von Zeit)


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

So, zu früh gefreut.

Scheibe ein bisschen mit Alkohol gereinigt ( war rein optisch auch wirklich kaum vollgesifft ). Beläge mit Schleifpapier leicht bearbeitet und nichts hat sich gebessert. 
Die erste viertel Radumdrehung bei leicht gezogener Bremse und es gab wieder das ohrenbetäubende Geräusch.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee bzw. ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?! Vielleicht ist es ja immer so?!

Soll ich die Beläge mal von hinten nach vorn tauschen, oder lieber nicht weils dann überall quietscht...?!  ...oder müssen neue Beläge her?! ( Und das nach der ersten Session mit dem neuen Rad )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (11. Januar 2020)

Eventuell hast du Resonanzen im Rahmen. Gibt's manchmal bei ungünstiger Kombination Beläge. Scheibe. Rahmen
Oder Bremsaufnahme nicht plan, Lackreste... 
Die Fehlersuche kann manchmal echt nervig werden....


----------



## aufgehts (11. Januar 2020)

Schon mal richtig hart eingebremst.....???


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Schon mal richtig hart eingebremst.....???


Nach dem Reinigen, oder generell, weil sie neu ist?!
Also generell schon, aber nach dem reinigen nicht. Werde wohl oder übel neue Beläge holen müssen.... ?  und das nach einer Fahrt.

Aber dass es wirklich rein gar nichts gebracht hat, wundert mich. Hoffe mal dass die Bremse nicht das Problem ist und die Dichtung der Kolben dran Schuld sind. Wobei das hätte mach einer halben Raddrehung noch nicht sein können.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Januar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Idee bzw. ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?! Vielleicht ist es ja immer so?!


Das ist nicht immer so. Besorge dir neue Beläge, reinige die Scheiben vor dem Einbau erneut und bremse sie korrekt ein. Und fang nicht an zwei Baustellen gleichzeitig an. 
Die Leitungsverschraubung hast du ja inzwischen dicht. Oder?


----------



## Bjunior (11. Januar 2020)

Gerade bei der VR Bremse würde ich da keine zu großen Experimente machen. 

Wie bereits gesagt wurde


neue Beläge
Scheibe gut reinigen (Spüliwasser in großen Mengen, danach nicht mit den Fingern rankommen)
Sattel gut ausrichten


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Januar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Wobei das hätte mach einer halben Raddrehung noch nicht sein können.


Ein Tropfen Öl und viel weniger reicht völlig aus um die Beläge zu versauen. Wenn die das erstmal sind, kannst du sie vergessen. Und dabei immer die Scheibe reinigen. Durch die Grundrauhigkeit des Materials bleibt das Öl solange auf der Scheibe, bis du es mit Lösemittel entfernst. Abwischen reicht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Januar 2020)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Scheibe gut reinigen (Spüliwasser in großen Mengen,


Aceton aus dem Baumarkt oder Isopropylalkohol sind die Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Hm ok, also kann es durchaus sein, dass das leichte anschleifen nicht viel bringt, weil sich der Belag vollgesaugt hat?!

Na dann werde ich mal neue Beläge bestellen ... 

( hört sich genauso an wie hier im Video 



 )


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Januar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Hm ok, also kann es durchaus sein, dass das leichte anschleifen nicht viel bringt, weil sich der Belag vollgesaugt hat?!


Ja. Auch wenn andere das Gegenteil behaupten, sind das und andere Mittelchen keine Option.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (11. Januar 2020)

Die Beläge sind in Ordnung, Alkohol hilft aber abwischen reicht nicht. Es dauert.

(kannste ja ausprobieren bevor Du irgendwo herum springst)


----------



## aufgehts (11. Januar 2020)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> Alkohol hilft aber abwischen reicht nicht. Es dauert.



Mehrfach vollsaugen mit Alkohol und anzünden.... Dann sollte alles Öl /Fett weg sein. 
Garantie dafür gibt's natürlich keine.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Januar 2020)

Naja, ich werde Montag einfach neue bestellen und morgen erstmal wieder auf´s Mountainbike umsteigen. Obwohl ich gerade so heiß drauf bin auf dem neuen Rad zu üben .

Werde mal berichten wenn ich neue Beläge und Bremsenreiniger geholt habe.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (14. Januar 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung, es scheint wieder alles in Ordnung. Neue Beläge und Bemsenreiniger haben geholfen, so zumindest nach nem kurzen Test im Keller.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Januar 2020)

Super. 
Ich weiß nicht was du als Bremsenreiniger bezeichnest. Nimm keinen käuflichen, industriellen Reiniger, die trocknen nicht immer rückstandsfrei. Nimm Aceton oder Alkohol.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (15. Januar 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Super.
> Ich weiß nicht was du als Bremsenreiniger bezeichnest. Nimm keinen käuflichen, industriellen Reiniger, die trocknen nicht immer rückstandsfrei. Nimm Aceton oder Alkohol.



Zu spät....  
Hatte mir nebst der Beläge direkt so nen Bremsenreiniger von Muc Off mitbestellt. Scheint aber geklappt zu haben. Ob es nachhaltig war, wird sich zeigen


----------



## coaster (15. Januar 2020)

Ganz einfach. Ich bau die Beläge aus und leg sie mit der Belagseite in einen alten Topf draußen auf den elektrischen Campingkocher. Den erhitzte ich ordentlich und dann qualmt es nach ca einer Minute für weitere 5 Minuten. Danach abkühlen und mit Sandpapier schleifen. Dann einbauen. 
  Wasser abkochen und etwas Spülmittel rein. Mit alter Zahnbürste dann die Scheibe putzen. Hat noch immer geklappt. Mach das für den kompletten Club.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

